# Sticky  Armylists Posting Rules



## squeek

This forum is designed to promote the productive discussion of Warhammer Fantasy armylists. Outlined below are a selection of rules we feel necessary to ensure our members posts follow a uniform format for ease of use and understanding. In an effort to make this forum more user friendly, the following format should be used when posting armylists in future. _(Note: there is no need to go back and edit old threads)_


*Thread Titles*

*All Army list post titles should follow the procedure outlined below:*

*Name of Force*
This should detail the name of the army the list is drawn from. Armybook sub armies can also be used. 
_Examples: _Orcs and Goblins, Warriors of Chaos, Dark Elves
If the list is intended for use against a specific army this may also be included. 
_Examples: _Warriors of Chaos vs Orcs and Goblins 

*Points Value of Force*
This area should display the total points value of the army.
For example a post with 2000 would inform the reader of a 2000 point army.

*Feedback* *Tag*
This is to inform possible replyers of the OP's intended use of the army. 
Most armies fall into the following 4 categories:
GT - Grand tournament.
Friendly or Non-Competitive
Tournament/Competitive

Examples of combining these tags would be:

*Orcs and Goblins 2000 GT*
This information informs anyone browsing the forum that the thread is about a 2000 point Orcs list created for Grand Tournament competition.

*[Dark Elves vs Orcs and Goblins][1750][Friendly]*
The tag above lets everyone know that the original poster has an upcoming 1750 point friendly game against an Orcish Horde.


*Order*

Please post your lists in the order they would appear in the armybook.

_Lords
Heroes
Core_
_Special
Rare
_ 
This is the standard order and makes it far easier to glance over a list and categorise its content.

Another tip to make reading easier is to bolden the number, unit title and cost. 

_*5x Orc Boar Boyz: 148*_
_FC_

_*Please note: There is a recommended posting format detailed here*_


*Wargear Costs*

When posting do not list the individual points cost of wargear and items. This violates GW copyright. Only detail the overall points total of each selection. On the same note do not give away detailed information on the effect of a specific item.

A good example of an illegal post would be:-

_Designer Trainers of Extreme Speed [10] - Allow the wearer to move an extra 6" - they're just so damn snazzy!_

_Designer Trainers of Extreme Speed is sufficient._


*Revise your previous Army List
* 
Once you have posted a nicely formatted legible list and recieved some constructive critism its time to rewrite your list and toss it back to the Heretics. When reposting a list you should stick to the original format. It will instantly act as a visual reminder of what has changed. Any units that have been altered should be clearly displayed. There are several ways of doing this.

1) You can include a paragraph beneath each unit explaining the reason behind the alteration.
2) The unit can be written in a different colour, i.e. Gold (Note: Do not use Red it is reserved for Mods).
3) Alternatively you can write the entry in _italics_

_Your modified army list is to be entered in a new post. Don't go back and edit the original. Changing the original will render all the early replies useless to a casual reader._

The most important rule is to update your list. The guys that reply to army lists take the time and effort to go through them for our benefit. Repost the list, reply to their comments and give them the praise they deserve for turning your mediocre militia into a well oiled killing machine!


----------

